# Good news for the C&TS Railroad



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Cumbres & Toltec Scenic designated National Historic Landmark
Published: October 25, 2012

ANTONITO, Colo. – The Department of the Interior has designated the Cumbres & Toltec Scenic Railroad as a National Historic Landmark. The 64-mile railroad operates between Antonito, Colo., and Chama, N.M., and is owned jointly by both states. The Cumbres & Toltec Scenic Railroad Commission oversees its operation while the Friends of the Cumbres & Toltec Scenic Railroad works on its preservation.

Peter R. Foster, chairman of the commission said, “This is a fine day for the railroad indeed. This prestigious award by the National Park Service recognizes all the hard work by good people to keep the railroad up and running with exemplary stewardship and preservation of the historic asset.”

“Not only will the NHL designation officially recognize the nationally significant historic values of the C&TSRR, designation will greatly enhance avenues through which the C&TSRR can secure support directed at projects to ensure this national treasure is preserved and operated for generations to come,” stated Tim Tennant, president and CEO of the Friends of the Cumbres & Toltec Scenic Railroad.

More than 2,500 sites are listed by the National Historic Landmark program, including the recently designated McKeen motor car at the Nevada State Railroad Museum.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 
Yes, it's good news in that it will be more difficult to dismantle it. But it won't run trains or fill the coffers. The East Broad Top has been a "Landmark" for years, and isn't even running this year.


----------

